# Forum > Gaming > Roleplaying Games > D&D 5e/Next >  Fun stuff to do with ChatGPT for 5e

## sambojin

Just messing around in ChatGPT (a chatbot implementation of GPT3) to write shaders and stuff for Unity. Then I wondered, does it know about DnD? Yes it does!



Please make a random dungeons and dragons character for me
*Spoiler*
Show


Sure, I'd be happy to create a random Dungeons and Dragons character for you! Here's what I came up with:

Name: Arryn
Race: Human
Class: Bard

Ability Scores:

Strength: 11
Dexterity: 14
Constitution: 12
Intelligence: 14
Wisdom: 12
Charisma: 16
Backstory: Arryn is a charming and charismatic bard from a noble family. He was raised in luxury and trained in the arts of music and storytelling from a young age. However, Arryn grew tired of the lavish lifestyle and instead yearned for adventure. He left his family's estate and set out on a journey to see the world and make a name for himself.

Personality: Arryn is confident and outgoing, always ready with a joke or a story to lighten the mood. He is quick to make friends and even quicker to charm his way out of a tight spot. However, he can be a bit reckless at times and tends to rush into things without thinking.

With his natural talent for music and storytelling, Arryn uses his bardic abilities to entertain and inspire his allies in battle. He is also skilled with a sword and can hold his own in a fight when needed.

I hope this random character inspires some interesting adventures for you!



A quite detailed character, all in all.


Please make a randomly generated village for a dungeons and dragons adventure, set somewhere along the sword coast
*Spoiler*
Show


Sure, I'd be happy to create a randomly generated village for a Dungeons and Dragons adventure along the Sword Coast! Here's what I came up with:

Name: Oakhurst
Population: 500

Location: Oakhurst is located along the northern edge of the Sword Coast, nestled in a lush green valley surrounded by rolling hills and dense forests. The village is located near a major trade route, which brings a steady stream of travelers and merchants through the area.

Government: Oakhurst is ruled by a council of local landowners and merchants, who make decisions for the good of the village. The council is headed by the village's mayor, a wise and fair-minded human named Eanraig.

Notable Locations:

The Rusty Tankard: This cozy inn and tavern is the center of social life in Oakhurst. The owner, a friendly halfling named Tilly, serves up hearty meals and cold ale to travelers and locals alike.
The Oakhurst Market: This bustling marketplace is the heart of commerce in the village. Farmers and traders from all over the region come to sell their goods and bargain for the best prices.
The Temple of Chauntea: This peaceful temple is dedicated to the goddess of agriculture, Chauntea. The temple's priests and priestesses tend to the village's crops and offer blessings to those in need.
The Oakhurst Manor: This grand estate is the home of the wealthy and influential Durnan family. The Durnans have lived in Oakhurst for generations and are well-respected members of the community.
Adventures in Oakhurst:

The village is in need of brave adventurers to help defend against a recent rash of goblin raids. The mayor is offering a generous reward to anyone who can put an end to the goblin threat.
A valuable shipment of goods destined for the Oakhurst Market has gone missing. The merchants are offering a reward to anyone who can track down the missing goods and return them safely.
Rumors of a hidden treasure hidden in the nearby hills have attracted the attention of unscrupulous individuals. The temple of Chauntea is seeking brave adventurers to protect the treasure and ensure it is not plundered by greed.
I hope this village provides an interesting setting for your Dungeons and Dragons adventure along the Sword Coast!



And quite a detailed village. Sorta generic scripty looking stuff, but good enough for what it's doing. Oakhurst apparently is a "real" DnD village, so I don't really know if it did a random lookup, or if it randomly generated it. Still pretty cool. ChatGPT works fine on my phone through a web browser too, so handy for those ad-hoc things that come up. Planeshifts, unexpected teleports, etc.


Can you give me the stats in dungeons and dragons for a giant flying spider and an encounter involving them?
*Spoiler*
Show


Sure, I'd be happy to provide the stats for a giant flying spider in Dungeons and Dragons, as well as an encounter involving them. In the game, a giant flying spider would be a creature known as a "giant spider." Here are the stats for a giant spider:

Size: Large

Type: Beast

Alignment: Neutral

Armor Class: 14 (natural armor)

Hit Points: 26 (4d10 + 4)

Speed: 30 ft., climb 30 ft., fly 30 ft.

STR: 14 (+2)

DEX: 16 (+3)

CON: 12 (+1)

INT: 2 (-4)

WIS: 10 (+0)

CHA: 4 (-3)

Skills: Stealth +7

Senses: blindsight 10 ft., darkvision 60 ft., passive Perception 10

Languages: understands the languages of its creator but can't speak

Challenge: 1/2 (100 XP)

Spider Climb. The spider can climb difficult surfaces, including upside down on ceilings, without needing to make an ability check.

Web Sense. While in contact with a web, the spider knows the exact location of any other creature in contact with the same web.

Web Walker. The spider ignores movement restrictions caused by webbing.

Here is an example encounter involving a giant flying spider:

The party is traveling through a dense forest when they hear the sound of rustling leaves and snapping branches up ahead. As they cautiously approach, they see a giant flying spider perched on a tree branch, its eight glowing eyes fixed on them. The spider begins to move towards the party, its massive body gliding gracefully through the air.

As the spider nears, the party can see that it is covered in long, bristling hairs and has large fangs dripping with venom. The spider lets out a high-pitched hiss and begins to attack, using its spider climb ability to move quickly and its web sense to track the party's movements.

The party must use their skills and abilities to defeat the giant flying spider and protect themselves from its deadly venom. With quick thinking and well-timed attacks, they may be able to defeat the spider and continue on their journey.

I hope this helps and provides an interesting encounter for your Dungeons and Dragons game!



So, it's got access to SRD content, but no extra stuff (there are Giant *Flying* Spiders, in the WDMM book), but it did also give this one a fly speed, and even mentioned it in the encounter. It does write rather nice prose for the encounter too.


This is going to save a lot of time for DMs who really need to prep stuff on the fly. What can you think up for it to do, relating to DnD?

----------


## Atranen

One use I've liked--write a message in natural language with the information you want for a sending spell, then ask it to get the same information across in 25 words or less.

----------


## animorte

That is pretty cool! We could ask it to create a random NPC or an interesting plot hook.

_Not gonna lie, I may have rolled my eyes a bit, as our current subclass contest has a lot of entries revolving around Spider-Man._  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## sambojin

I'm wondering how heavily it leans into certain things, depending on the data it's been trained on and the time of year. Meitu (an image editor with an anime portrait function) seems to pretty consistently generate somewhat Christmas'y portraits currently, for instance.

Still, paired with something like the Uncharted Journeys 3rd party book to set the basic scene and parameters and mechanics, you could quite easily get some fairly well written mini-campaigns out of this, I think.

A couple of random monsters it generated for me:

*Spoiler*
Show


Generate a random dungeons and dragons creature, with random stats and abilities, and give a full listing of it

Sure, here is a randomly generated Dungeons and Dragons creature:

Name: Twilight Drake

Appearance: This creature resembles a large, winged serpent with dark, shimmering scales. It has piercing red eyes and sharp, curved fangs.

Size: Huge

Type: Dragon

Alignment: Neutral

Armor Class: 18

Hit Points: 120

Speed: 60 ft., fly 90 ft.

Abilities:

Strength: 20 (+5)
Dexterity: 14 (+2)
Constitution: 18 (+4)
Intelligence: 14 (+2)
Wisdom: 16 (+3)
Charisma: 14 (+2)
Saving Throws: Dexterity +6, Constitution +8, Wisdom +7

Skills: Perception +7, Stealth +6

Damage Immunities: Lightning, Poison

Condition Immunities: Paralyzed, Petrified, Poisoned

Senses: Darkvision 120 ft., Passive Perception 17

Languages: Draconic

Challenge Rating: 8

Special Traits:

Legendary Resistance (3/day): If the drake fails a saving throw, it can choose to succeed instead.

Flyby: The drake doesn't provoke an opportunity attack when it flies out of an enemy's reach.

Breath Weapon (Recharge 5-6): The drake exhales a blast of lightning in a 60-foot line that is 5 feet wide. Each creature in the line must make a DC 16 Dexterity saving throw, taking 56 (16d6) lightning damage on a failed save, or half as much damage on a successful one.

Innate Spellcasting: The drake's spellcasting ability is Charisma (spell save DC 14). The drake can innately cast the following spells, requiring no material components:

At will: Detect Magic, Minor Illusion
3/day each: Charm Person, Invisibility
1/day each: Lightning Bolt, Major Image
Actions:

Bite: Melee Weapon Attack: +9 to hit, reach 10 ft., one target. Hit: 19 (2d10 + 5) piercing damage plus 10 (3d6) poison damage.

Claw: Melee Weapon Attack: +9 to hit, reach 5 ft., one target. Hit: 15 (2d6 + 5) slashing damage.

Tail: Melee Weapon Attack: +9 to hit, reach 15 ft., one target. Hit: 17 (2d8 + 5) bludgeoning damage.

This creature is a powerful and cunning dragon that can fly and breathe lightning. It has a variety of spells and abilities at its disposal, making it a formidable opponent in battle. Be careful if you encounter one in the wild!



Nice! Actually pretty damn tough for CR8, but still awesome for how much stuff it packed in. That breath weapon is very ouchy. Twilight Drakes are scary.


Another:
*Spoiler*
Show



Please generate another one
Name: Briar Beast

Appearance: This creature is a hulking, plant-like monstrosity with a tangle of vines and thorns covering its body. It has a pair of large, bulbous eyes and a wide, maw filled with sharp teeth.

Size: Large

Type: Plant

Alignment: Neutral

Armor Class: 14

Hit Points: 82 (11d10 + 22)

Speed: 40 ft.

Abilities:

Strength: 16 (+3)
Dexterity: 10 (+0)
Constitution: 14 (+2)
Intelligence: 8 (-1)
Wisdom: 12 (+1)
Charisma: 9 (-1)
Saving Throws: Strength +5, Constitution +4

Damage Immunities: Poison

Condition Immunities: Poisoned

Senses: Darkvision 60 ft., Passive Perception 11

Languages: understands Common and Sylvan but can't speak

Challenge Rating: 4

Special Traits:

False Appearance: While the briar beast remains motionless, it is indistinguishable from a tangle of vines and thorns.

Spider Climb: The briar beast can climb difficult surfaces, including upside down on ceilings, without needing to make an ability check.

Toxic Thorns: Any creature that touches the briar beast or hits it with a melee attack while within 5 feet of it takes 7 (2d6) poison damage.

Actions:

Slam: Melee Weapon Attack: +5 to hit, reach 5 ft., one target. Hit: 13 (2d8 + 3) bludgeoning damage.

Grapple: The briar beast grapples a creature it can reach with a successful melee attack, restraining the creature and dealing 13 (2d8 + 3) bludgeoning damage at the start of each of its turns. The creature can escape the grapple by making a successful DC 13 Strength check.

This creature is a dangerous plant-like monster that uses its toxic thorns and grappling vines to ensnare its prey. It is able to blend in with its surroundings, making it difficult to spot until it is too late. Be on guard if you encounter one in the wild.




A bit closer to the CR rating/ scariness factor. Nice list of abilities with spider climb, restrain on hit and blending into terrain. And the chatbot knows it can in that context (I generated a more detailed description and it mentioned it more thoroughly). Grapple-restrain + Toxic Thorns is pretty awesome.

Well, it can do some cool stuff, and create its own from a set of resources. Nothing miles out of scope stats wise or anything, even if the drake has legendary stuff at CR8(!). Might be useful for stuff like that. While the power level may vary a bit, they're about as good as an entry in the MM for the description it gives you of the creature, and can be easily expanded on if necessary (even by chatgpt if needed). Could probably ask for biome data and numbers and stuff as well.

Since these are definitely 5e style creatures, I wonder if it also has access to 3.5e SRD material, and how well it can convert over/ make an approximation between the two for creature stats?

Anyone got a few million spare dollars? Hasbro maybe? This would make their virtual tabletop a pretty amazing DM. :)

((It can make higher level characters, with stats and feats and abilities listed, along with an expanded background and what adventures they've been on. Even includes ASIs/ feats chosen, spell loadout following 5e prep limits, etc. It's really good at DnD stuff. It's like the DM assistant you always dreamed of, plus I guess it could do other stuff too. Is DnD autogeneration a misuse of multibillion dollar technology? It sort of feels like it is 😋))

(((Although, it's also a perfect test for stats, lookups, maths, auto-generation, formatting, context, narrative and a mixture of natural language and themes linked to these things. So, ummm, do it!)))

----------


## MrStabby

I have been using it with my bard to write songs and poems.  They are pretty terrible but the ability to get one in the moment is nice.  Specify the topic and set it off.

----------


## sambojin

For general specificity, here's what I'm trying for now:

*Spoiler*
Show



Please generate a small terran planet set in the starwars universe, giving basic stats of the planet, for a dungeons and dragons campaign, and list major settlements and characters and plothooks for an adventure


The planet is called Tarsis and it is a small, rocky world with a thin atmosphere. It is located on the outer rim of the galaxy, near the border of wild space. The planet is inhabited by a hardy group of settlers who have carved out a living in the harsh environment.

The main settlements on Tarsis are the capital city of New Hope and the mining town of Lost Peak. The planet is ruled by a benevolent queen named Rayella, who has pledged to protect the settlers from the dangers of the wild space.

Major characters on Tarsis include Rayella's loyal advisor, an old Jedi named Master Kenshi, who lives in a hermitage in the mountains, and a powerful bounty hunter named Jaxton, who is feared throughout the galaxy for his ruthlessness.

Plothooks for an adventure on Tarsis include:

A group of bandits have been attacking settlers on the outskirts of New Hope, and the players must track them down and bring them to justice.
A valuable mineral has been discovered in the mines of Lost Peak, and rival mining companies are competing for control of the deposits. The players must navigate the dangerous politics of the mining industry and protect the interests of the settlers.
A group of rebels are plotting to overthrow Queen Rayella, and the players must uncover their plans and stop them before it's too late.
Master Kenshi has been receiving strange visions, and he believes that a great danger is coming to Tarsis. He enlists the players to help him uncover the truth and protect the planet from an unknown threat.



And what happens:
*Spoiler*
Show


An imperial cruiser enters the system, please write a five paragraph story of how the characters of the planet react

As the imperial cruiser enters the Tarsis system, the people of New Hope and Lost Peak are filled with fear and uncertainty. They have heard rumors of the empire's brutal tactics and they know that they have no chance of defending themselves against a warship of that size.

Queen Rayella immediately calls a meeting of her advisors to discuss what to do. Some suggest surrendering and hoping for leniency, while others argue for fighting to the death. Master Kenshi, however, offers a third option. He suggests using the planet's natural defenses, such as its treacherous terrain and unpredictable weather, to ambush the imperials and drive them away.

The queen and her advisors decide to follow Master Kenshi's plan and they begin to prepare for the imperials' arrival. The settlers are mobilized and they work together to set up traps and fortifications around the cities. Jaxton, the bounty hunter, offers to lead a small group of fighters on a daring mission to disable the imperial cruiser's engines.

When the imperials land on Tarsis, they are met with a fierce resistance. The settlers spring their traps and attack the imperials from all sides. Jaxton and his team succeed in disabling the cruiser, leaving it stranded on the planet. The imperials are forced to retreat, but not before suffering heavy losses.

The people of Tarsis celebrate their victory and Queen Rayella declares a day of celebration. They may have won this battle, but they know that the empire will not give up easily. They must remain vigilant and continue to prepare for the next attack. But for now, they can rejoice in their hard-won victory.



Who are these people?
*Spoiler*
Show


Generate basic stats and classes for the characters, as well as for the imperial troops and their leader


Queen Rayella:

Stats: Strength 12, Dexterity 14, Constitution 14, Intelligence 16, Wisdom 18, Charisma 20
Class: Noble (ruler of Tarsis)


Master Kenshi:

Stats: Strength 10, Dexterity 16, Constitution 14, Intelligence 18, Wisdom 20, Charisma 14
Class: Jedi (wise and powerful warrior)


Jaxton:

Stats: Strength 16, Dexterity 18, Constitution 14, Intelligence 12, Wisdom 14, Charisma 10
Class: Bounty Hunter (deadly and ruthless)


Imperial Troops:

Stats: Strength 14, Dexterity 12, Constitution 12, Intelligence 10, Wisdom 8, Charisma 6
Class: Stormtrooper (trained soldiers)


Imperial Leader:

Stats: Strength 14, Dexterity 16, Constitution 14, Intelligence 16, Wisdom 10, Charisma 10
Class: Imperial Officer (commands the imperial forces)



I wanna know if you can gear them up.
*Spoiler*
Show


Expand on the stormtrooper stats and give them appropriate gear, and give a listing of it

Stormtroopers are the elite soldiers of the imperial military. They are trained to be efficient and deadly, and they are equipped with the best gear that the empire has to offer.

Stats: Strength 14, Dexterity 12, Constitution 12, Intelligence 10, Wisdom 8, Charisma 6
Class: Stormtrooper
Gear:
BlasTech E-11 blaster rifle
Stormtrooper armor (provides +2 to AC)
Grappling hook and cable
Medpac (for healing injuries)
Comlink (for communication)
Stormtroopers are known for their distinctive white armor, which provides them with protection against most attacks. Their blaster rifles are powerful and accurate, and they are skilled in using them to take down their enemies. In addition to their standard gear, stormtroopers are also trained in hand-to-hand combat and are able to use their grappling hooks to access difficult terrain.



So it can do lots of stuff like that too 😀
Could've gotten a lot more specific if I wanted to, but there's only so much time and post-size I want to use on basic tests. But yeah, it could have given entire character sheets, motivations, weapon stats, variations, and everything. Pretty good for it just making it up.

On the stormtroopers created:
*Spoiler*
Show


I'm incredibly impressed that it gave them all grappling hooks, medpacs and comm-links as well. I actually *really like* the medpacs. Maybe they auto-self-healing-word a downed stormtrooper, but have a couple uses of cure wounds as well for anyone else in Stormtrooper armour.
The armour might be bad, but maybe not too many stormtroopers actually die from blaster bolts, and it's a "draw-in" tactic against anyone that can get through basic h2h/ group shooting strength and studded leather.
The ones that drop, they're faking the f* out of it, for the rest of the squad to take up firing positions and call in support, and for the "supposedly downed" to be able to surprise the enemy as they jump back up (they are "not a little short for a Stormtrooper", they damn well are an actual one, so can do a bit of melee fighting, even without lightsabers).
The changeover from clones to conscripts occured, but similar forms of armour were used, but with actual upgrades. Like integrated medpacs in the armour. It might even include a couple of days of food/water sustenance for a human, thus ingraining even more xenophobia in their ranks, because aliens are a logistical liability in the field.




It was actually better formatted in the ChatGPT page than the copy/paste carried across. I actually had to edit it here, where-as it looked quite pretty and readable there. Could have had it formatted into a full 5e statblock as well, with abilities etc according to the gear it was given, for a CR1/2 creature. Benefit of hindsight I guess (I closed the session unfortunately, before I thought to do so).

(It kinda *did* take into account the stormtrooper accuracy-meme stats wise, but it also towed the imperial line in what they're meant to be as well. Also, the cruiser landed, or was at least planetside, which was a little weird. Maybe it crashed after Jaxton's mission? But fair enough, it only had five paragraphs to tell the story of the first stage of an entire Imperial invasion with. Still, that's an instant game-world/ adventure, right there. From 4 prompts/ questions)

((Weirdly enough, be polite to the AI. It gives better results. Maybe. Ok, it probably doesn't, but it makes you feel like you're a better person due to brain chemistry, which makes you ask better questions anyway. So win win on AI task computing. It's almost like a relational feedback loop based on information stored in a neural network that's been trained from a large dataset.... Lol))

(((PS. It can give you an idea of how to use inline assembly in a function, and probably opcodes etc, for aura/ water/ phase-out shaders in Unity. Not actually sure if or how they'd work, but good to know)))

----------


## Raven777

I used it to help design a short few shots campaign.

*"GRAVE CONSEQUENCES"*
*Spoiler*
Show


_Can you give me a basic plot for a short dungeons and dragons urban adventure? Something like four linked social or combat encounters, with location and character descriptions. The plot must make sense, so the encounters must logically follow each other._

Sure, here is a basic plot for a short Dungeons and Dragons urban adventure. The adventure consists of four linked social or combat encounters that take place in different locations around a city.
The first encounter takes place in a bustling marketplace. The party comes across a group of thieves trying to pickpocket a wealthy merchant. The thieves are skilled at blending in with the crowd and avoiding detection, but they are no match for the party's abilities.The second encounter takes place in a seedy tavern on the outskirts of the city. The party is approached by a shady character who offers to sell them stolen goods at a discounted price. The character is clearly untrustworthy, and the party must decide whether to take the risk and make the deal or walk away and find another source of supplies.The third encounter takes place in a noble's manor in the heart of the city. The party is hired to investigate a series of mysterious disappearances that have been plaguing the city. They must use their skills and abilities to uncover the truth behind the disappearances and bring the perpetrators to justice.The fourth and final encounter takes place in the city's underground sewer system. The party is pursued by a group of powerful and dangerous enemies who are determined to stop them from completing their mission. The party must use all their cunning and strength to survive the encounter and emerge victorious.
_What are the thieves trying to do? Why would the party try to stop them?_

In the first encounter, the thieves are trying to pickpocket a wealthy merchant. They are skilled at blending in with the crowd and avoiding detection, but they are no match for the party's abilities. The party may decide to stop the thieves in order to protect the merchant and their goods, or simply because they do not agree with the thieves' actions. Stopping the thieves could also be a way for the party to gain favor with the merchant or other members of the community, which could be beneficial in future encounters.

_In the second scene, following from the first, why does the party end up in the tavern? Why does the shady character approach the party? Why does the party need his supplies?_

In the second scene, the party may end up in the tavern for a variety of reasons. They may be looking for information or supplies, or they may be in need of a place to rest and recover after the encounter with the thieves. The shady character approaches the party because they are looking for someone to buy the stolen goods they have acquired. The party may decide to buy the stolen goods because they are in need of supplies, or because they see an opportunity to make a profit by reselling the stolen goods at a higher price. The party may also decide to walk away from the deal because they do not want to be associated with stolen goods, or because they do not trust the shady character.

_Ok. Tying the first two scenes to the third, why does the party end up in noble's manor? Is he the wealthy merchant from the first scene? Also, what's causing the disappearances in the city? And what is the reward for investigating the disappearances?_

In the third scene, the party may end up in the noble's manor for a variety of reasons. The noble could be the wealthy merchant from the first scene, who hires the party to investigate the disappearances because they are concerned for the safety of their community. Alternatively, the party could be hired by a different noble or authority figure in the city who is looking for help in solving the disappearances. The cause of the disappearances could be anything from criminal activity to supernatural forces. The reward for investigating the disappearances could be a monetary reward, or it could be something else of value, such as information or favors. The exact details of the reward would depend on the specific circumstances of the adventure.

_"The cause of the disappearances could be anything from criminal activity to supernatural forces." Give me more details. Decide on an actual cause and describe it._

Sure, I can provide more details about the cause of the disappearances in the city. One possible cause could be a group of powerful and dangerous necromancers who are using their dark magic to raise the dead and create an army of undead minions. The necromancers are using the underground sewer system as their base of operations, and they are using the undead to kidnap and sacrifice innocent victims in order to fuel their dark rituals. The party must use their skills and abilities to uncover the truth behind the disappearances and stop the necromancers before they can achieve their sinister goals.

_Are the necromancers in league with the thieves and shady character from the first and second scene?_

It is possible that the necromancers are in league with the thieves and shady character from the first and second scene, but it is also possible that they are not connected. The exact details of the relationships between the various characters and factions in the adventure would depend on the specific circumstances and story being told. The party could choose to investigate the connections between the necromancers, the thieves, and the shady character, or they could simply focus on stopping the necromancers and their undead army. It is up to the party and the dungeon master to decide how the various elements of the adventure fit together and how they will choose to proceed.

_Decide on the details of the relationships between the thieves, necromancers and shady character, and give them to me._

Sure, I can provide more details about the relationships between the thieves, necromancers, and shady character. One possible scenario is that the thieves and the shady character are working together to steal valuable items and supplies that they can then sell to the necromancers. The necromancers are using the stolen goods to fuel their dark magic and create their undead army. The thieves and the shady character are aware of the necromancers' true intentions, but they are willing to continue working with them because they are being well compensated for their services. The party must decide whether to confront the thieves and the shady character and try to stop their criminal activities, or to focus on stopping the necromancers and their undead army.

_Ok. Give me a short dungeon layout for the necromancers' sewer lair, with descriptions and encounters, and a final boss. Give an appropriate name to the leader of the necromancers._

Sure, here is a short dungeon layout for the necromancers' sewer lair. The dungeon consists of four rooms, each with its own unique description and encounter.
The first room is a large chamber with walls of rough-hewn stone and a low ceiling. The air is damp and musty, and the sound of dripping water echoes through the chamber. In the center of the room, a group of undead minions stands guard, ready to attack any intruders.The second room is a narrow tunnel with slippery stone floors and walls covered in slime and fungi. The sound of rushing water can be heard in the distance. As the party progresses through the tunnel, they are ambushed by a pack of undead rats that swarm and attack from all sides.The third room is a large, open chamber with a high ceiling and columns of cracked and crumbling stone. A pool of putrid water sits in the center of the room, and a faint green glow can be seen emanating from its depths. As the party enters the room, a powerful necromancer rises from the pool and attacks with dark magic and summoned undead minions.The fourth and final room is a large, circular chamber with a high ceiling and a raised platform in the center. The platform is dominated by a throne made of bones, and on the throne sits the leader of the necromancers: a powerful and malevolent figure known as the "Bone King". The Bone King commands an army of undead minions, and he will stop at nothing to protect his lair and achieve his dark goals. The party must use all their strength and cunning to defeat the Bone King and his undead army, and put an end to the necromancers' evil plans.
_Finally, design a suitably epic piece of loot from the boss. Ideally a weapon. The weapon should be a magic item in the style of 5th edition dungeons and dragons, with an undeath theme. Give it a name._

Sure, here is a suitably epic piece of loot from the boss: a magic weapon with an undeath theme. The weapon is a longsword with a jagged, black blade that seems to absorb the light around it. The hilt is made of bones and adorned with dark runes, and the weapon exudes a sense of malevolent power. The weapon is named "Shadow's Bite", and it has the following abilities:
The blade of Shadow's Bite is enchanted to drain the life force of its victims. Whenever the wielder hits a creature with the weapon, the creature takes extra necrotic damage and the wielder gains temporary hit points equal to the extra damage dealt.Shadow's Bite can imbue its wielder with the power of undeath. As a bonus action, the wielder can activate this ability and gain resistance to bludgeoning, piercing, and slashing damage from nonmagical weapons for 1 minute.Shadow's Bite has the ability to raise the dead. As an action, the wielder can use this ability to animate the corpses of up to three creatures within 30 feet of the weapon. The animated corpses are under the wielder's control and will fight for them until they are destroyed or the ability ends.Shadow's Bite has a powerful curse. Whenever the wielder is reduced to 0 hit points, the weapon takes control of the wielder's body and transforms them into a powerful undead creature. The wielder becomes a powerful and malevolent force, driven by the weapon's desire for destruction and conquest. The wielder can only be returned to their original form by a powerful magical ritual.
_Think of a title for the adventure. Use the word grave._

Sure, here is a title for the adventure that uses the word "grave": "The Grave Consequences". This title captures the dark and ominous tone of the adventure, as the party must confront the powerful necromancers and their undead minions. The title also suggests the potential consequences of failure, as the party must stop the necromancers before they can achieve their sinister goals and cause even more death and destruction. The use of the word "grave" also references the necromancers' use of the underground sewer system as their base of operations, as well as the potential for the party to face their own demise if they are not careful.

_Chat, this was amazing. You are GREAT at helping D&D adventure design._

Thank you for your kind words! I am glad that my suggestions for a D&D adventure were helpful and that you enjoyed my descriptions and ideas


I found it ridiculously internally coherent. It really felt like it had a "mental picture" of where it came from and where it was going. Plus, it's super polite and endearing.

----------


## animorte

> I found it ridiculously internally coherent. It really felt like it had a "mental picture" of where it came from and where it was going.


It looks like it requires a bit of precision on your part, but thats no different from working with any form of software. Given that, it looks nice and still saves some time.




> Plus, it's super polite and endearing.


This right here is the most important part!  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Chronos

Be careful about anything with numbers:  ChatGPT doesn't actually do math; it just imitates a human doing math, which often includes making mistakes.  For instance, the damage numbers for the Twilight Drake are off:  "Hit: 19 (2d10 + 5) piercing damage", "Hit: 15 (2d6 + 5) slashing damage", "Hit: 17 (2d8 + 5) bludgeoning damage" (all of the average numbers are actually 3 points higher than what the dice would say).

And if you use it too much, certain categories of prompts can start to generate very similar responses.

----------


## Skrum

I made a Random Magic Item table (a manual thing, nothing fancy), and then been giving ChatGPT a description of my item. It gives me a name and some lore. 

This was my favorite so far
*Spoiler: Item*
Show


Duskstrike
Quarterstaff +1
requires attunement. heroic item
Adds 1d6 poison damage with each attack

Supreme Feint (1/LR): As a bonus action, pick an opponent adjacent to you. Move to any square that is adjacent to that opponent. This movement doesnt draw opportunity attacks. You are invisible to that opponent (and that opponent only) until the beginning of your next turn. Even if they have abilities that allow them to see invisible opponents, you still gain the benefits of invisibility in relation to them. 

Dire Step (1/LR):  As an action, choose a creature that is the same size as you within 30 ft. Swap spaces with them (no save). If either of you were restrained (grappled, etc), the other does not gain that condition in the new space

----------


## sambojin

Pretty funny it doesn't see dice rolls as a math function and just goes "best fit" compared to, ummm, dragons-type or something. Although, it is just a text string to it, with very little correlation.

I wonder if we should teach it, and explain it to it?

Smells like teen spirit, etc....

----------


## LordShade

I asked it to DM for us the other day and it flat out refused, but offered me some tips on how to become a DM myself.

----------


## hiptobecubic

> I asked it to DM for us the other day and it flat out refused, but offered me some tips on how to become a DM myself.


You can often work around this by prompting it with things like, "Imagine you're a dungeon master."

----------


## EggKookoo

I've done a few things.

I've asked it to make DC's Flash as a PC (it gave me an Infiltrator Rogue).I've asked it to take an existing monster and upgrade/downgrade its CR. It works pretty well if you don't go too far.I've asked it to make custom spells by simply describing the effects I want in regular language. It works very well.I've asked it to make a PC race based on Highlander-style immortals.I've done the same with White Wolf Garou.

My next big project is to feed it some PC and monster info and have it simulate a fight round-by-round. Curious how it will play out.

----------

